# Targeting Beach Snook



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As some of you may know from all my questions, I have only been fly fishing for a couple of months. I discovered beach snooking last summer off of Dania beach. I am looking forward to taking a stab at it on fly this year. Are there any flies in particular that I should be throwing? Is it all sight fishing, or can I just cast into the wash and hope for a hit? The conditions were pretty bad last year, so I find it hard to sight any fish. Should I cast parallel to the shore, or out into the depths? Is a fast retrieve preferred, or is it just what's working at the time? I've read something about using white flies. And lastly, When is the right time to start targeting beach snook? I have heard some say starting in the spring up through the summer, and others say strictly summer.

Thanks in advance,
-Eric


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I am going to have a try at as many of these as I can.  I had a long learning curve fishing for these last season as well.

It's all sightfishing.  The Snook run up the shore line, a lot of time in just inches of water looking for food.  Shrimp, White Bait, and Sand Fleas are their most common foods.  

Your cast are going to vary depending on the Snook location.  At times they will be laying out in shadows that may be cast into the water by tall trees or nav signs.  These fish are more laid up and want the food to be brought to them.  Think of trout fishing when casting to these Snook.  Casting up current, let it drift to them, and strip it to get there attention.  If they look intrested and start to follow, DON'T STOP STRIPPING!  

The second type of beach snook are going to be the crusers.  These fish are looking for there food.  Sometimes you will have loners, and sometimes you will have 10 of them together.  These cast will be made parallel to shore.  If you have these fish moving away from you, DON'T RUN!  They can feel you walking in the sand, and will spook.  The best is to walk a big half circle and get infront of them to make your cast.  Cast in front of the fish, and strip it away from them.  If the fish is swimming away from you don't even try to make the cast.  You will either line the fish or the fish will spook because it has something swimming at him that would normally be afraid.  Same rule for stripping, if they show intrest don't stop stripping or they will turn away.

Spring through Summer.  The Snook have already started making there move out towards the beaches.  So now when you go take your hunny on Sunset walks on the beach...bring your fly rod.  It will pay off for ya.  My favorite beach snook pattern is a White Schminnow.  When the Snook are hiding you can throw it into the current line and pick up Macks, Jacks, and Ladyfish any day of the week.

Another thing that I got turned onto last year was Monic Fly Lines.  They make a clear fly line that works great for beach Snookin'.  When these fish get up real skinny they spook really easy.  If you make a false cast over their heads with regular fly line, poof, there gone.  I never had that problem with the Monic line.

-Richard


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats good stuff SW.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ah, Dania beach, wasn't a John Loyd park when I started fishing there and whiskey creek actually held some nice snook at both ends. Yikes I'm getting old... 

anyway SkinnyW covered it nicely. I'll just add a few thoughts. Unless there's bait pod's balled up getting chased within 20-30 yards of the shore break, which will happen all along that stretch between the pier and Port Everglades, the snook will be in the trough. Either cruising or laying nearly motionless waiting for something to come by. If you're there at first light they'll be some around the pier pilings at the shore line. Also, about 1/2 mile or so from the pier is a string of concrete "jack's" which extend out from a little ways off shore. You definitely want to check that area as the bait and predators are never too far from there. Otherwise watch the trough's. 

On a SE wind the pocket where the PE jetty meets the beach can be hot, right there in front of the naval observation tower as the bait gets bunched up in there. Some really BIG snook all along that jetty too, so once the breeding season gets under way the chances of seeing some trophy fish will be closer the port than the pier.

As fer fly's, its small white deceivers, chartruse/wht clousers and pretty much anything that resembles bait fish that their feeding on. Its always best to try to keep the fly size as close as you can to what they're feeding on, although once snook "turn on", they hit just about anything close. Even crazie charlie bonefish type flies will work, but generally the baitfish imitations are the best. 

As SW pointed out a clear line helps, a sink tip or intermediate is even better when the surf is up a bit. Helps keep the fly from getting jerked around by the wave action. As SW said, definitely work the fly with the current and approach sighted fish carefully as they're jumpy in that shallow stuff. This is one of the cases where having the sun in your face is better so a shadow from you or your line is less likely to spook them.

This is also where a lighter fly outfit can work well too.  7-8 wt being sufficient for all but the biggest fish as there's generally nowhere for them to cut you off. Unless of course you're working near the jetty or those concrete jacks.

As usual, definitely let us know how you do...   - eric


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This is all great information. I will be fishing off the beach with my 8wt. Last year we went up to the pier and sabiki'd bucket loads of live pilchards and walked across the beach between the pier and the port, casting the pilchards out. From on top of the pier, one could see the snook everywhere. But they were impossible to sight from shore. I'm going to be sure to be there nice and early as the sun comes up. I just don't know what day I should choose to give it the first go. Of course I will try it off my skiff if the weather is good, I'd just be a little scared to try to get out the inlet in such a small boat. I don't know how bad the port gets, but Haulover gets REAL messy. The snook seem to be getting out the rivers now from what I've noticed because we're catching them in areas toward the mouth of the rivers that were dead a month ago, but did good this time last year.

I'm going to have to hit up the Ft. Lauderdale Fly Shop in search for some flies. I have no clue what's what. All I have is the bunch of flies that Aaron gave me, and a handful that I bought at BPS.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well as far as flies go, definitely check with the local fly shop, but you don't need anything special. White lefty's deceivers with a darkish green back in hook sizes like maybe #2 up to 1/0 is probably all you need. Similarly colored/sized clouser's would work too. Really any fly that resembles a pichard or sardine in a length that's close to what they're hitting should do it. 

Sounds like you've got enough experience with snook to realize just because you see them doesn't mean they'll hit. Especially when they're laid up around bridges, pilings and other forms of structure. They have to turn-on, so to speak. Once that happens though, they usually aren't real fussy as long the offering is close to what they're feeding on. If/when you can see them cruising the beach or sitting in the trough though, they're generally out looking food and actively feeding. As long as you don't spook them a decent presentation should generate a strike.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I realize this doesn't answer your question about Dania Beach specifically, but if you get the chance drive over to the west coast (Marco, Naples, etc) if it's too rough on the Atlantic side or if the vis is bad. Especially if you're just starting out fly fishing, the west coast will be much easier due to the clearer water and calmer surf....not to mention the trough is literally inches from the shoreline so it requires less than 30 ft. casts.

Good info from Skinny-Water and deerfly on fly types. Anything white with some flash.

Good luck.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

> I realize this doesn't answer your question about Dania Beach specifically, but if you get the chance drive over to the west coast (Marco, Naples, etc) if it's too rough on the Atlantic side or if the vis is bad.  Especially if you're just starting out fly fishing, the west coast will be much easier due to the clearer water and calmer surf....not to mention the trough is literally inches from the shoreline so it requires less than 30 ft. casts.
> 
> Good info from Skinny-Water and deerfly on fly types.  Anything white with some flash.
> 
> Good luck.


Yep the west coast is never rough :'(


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will take my fly rod with me then. I have to go over to my brothers house in Naples soon to paint his company trucks and trailers for him, so I might be there for a few days. I just have no clue where I would need to go though. lol


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

This has been a great post. I'm happy I found it. I'm heading down to Sanibel Isl. next weekend to visit family and am planning on bringing my fly rod. Must have caught a dozen off the beach back in February using white bait on a carolina rig. Looking for something a little more challenging this go around. Are there any particular flies that work better this time of year or do the same rules apply? Any recommendations on any discount websites that sell the clear line mentioned earlier? Thanks in advance.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I would say pretty much the same rules in terms of flies. What changes is where you find the snook at different times of the year, but they eat the same stuff most any where you find them. 

They are done breeding and a lot of them have dispersed from the passes, but snook are inlet fish and there's always schools of them in the passes all year. As long as the water temps stay relatively warm and constant in temperature they will be around nearby beaches too.

I was in Marco a few weeks ago and there were fish on the beaches near the passes and of course around the dock lights at night. I didn't have a big enough boat to fish Caxambas or Big Marco passes for them, but I'm sure they were there. I would imagine you'll find some around the same kinds of places in Sanibel now too. 

If you can manage to get a boat ride or access to some dock lights you'll want to do that for sure too. When they're hitting I don't think there is any more exciting way to fish for them. As opposed to beach fishing, you'll loose way more than you'll land, fly's too, so make sure you have some back ups. I ended up going with straight 30lb leader with an 8wt and lost every fish to the structure except for one big jack crevalle which managed to ruin my fly line in the process. Part of my problem was fishing and running the boat at the same time. Between the current, the 8wt and the size of the fish I had my hands full to say the least. If you have someone to run the boat its a lot less hectic. Its a hoot for sure though. 

Definitely let us know how you make out.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As you'll note when reading the replies there's a lot of guys that fish the Gulf side for shoreline snook - and not so many over here on the east coast in your area... You might check in with the Ft. Lauderdale Fly Shop and try to hook up with one of the locals that do fish the sand at dawn and dusk. One or two of them are really good at it and pretty regularly release some very big snook on fly. Since it's more about technique than spots you might get lucky....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great thread. I am headed down to Pine Island this weekend to fly fish too. Lets hope the weather holds so I can put some of this advice to use.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Great thread. I am headed down to Pine Island this weekend to fly fish too. Lets hope the weather holds so I can put some of this advice to use.


I assume yer taking the LT? If so, you shouldn't have any trouble finding some beach snook on north captiva island, especially near redfish and captiva passes and of course Cayo Costa too. Should be less crowded over the populated islands to the south. If you haven't already, I'd ping Walt for the local report too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Great thread.


Ditto! I'm headed to Jupiter on wednesday/thursday next week to target inlet snook. Might have time to hit the beach with my 8wt.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I did talk to Walt. Mostly to ensure I could run around there safely though.

Found this site and thought it was worth sharing since someone may want some hands on instruction for beach fishing for snook. Seems very reasonable to me. 

http://normzeiglersflyshop.com/Services.html

*"We also set up shore guiding/instructional outings. The fee is $50 per hour, with a two-hour minimum. Our shore guides will instruct you in the techniques and equipment necessary to be successful in fishing from our many miles of shoreline."*


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

When I can, I like to check out the "local" fly shops in these destination areas too. If you're nearby I would definitely stop in, spend a few bucks on some stuff and chat about what's going on around the area.

Since we're dumping links here, I found out about this guy when Karen and I stayed at the Sun&Moon on Matlacha a few years back for an anniversary get away. He doesn't have a brick & mortar shop but does have a few interesting articles. 

http://www.barflyfish.com/index.htm

I laughed when I saw his website talking about his rattlesnake fly. I/we have been putting those bass worm rattle capsules on deer hair sliders for years but never thought to name them. Kinda quit doing it as its more trouble than I think its worth, except for maybe night fishing or really dirty water. Anyway, self promotion aside, his articles are pretty good, especially for fly fishing around that area.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> > Great thread.
> 
> 
> Ditto! I'm headed to Jupiter on wednesday/thursday next week to target inlet snook and buy out-cast a case of beer . Might have time to hit the beach with my 8wt.


How long will you be in the area? I'm 20min north.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> How long will you be in the area? I'm 20min north.


Sorry, lightning took out my internet access at home last week, and I've hardly been on. I expect we'll be rolling into Jupiter tomorrow evening around 6 or 7pm. Our charter is the next morning, and then we'll probably head back mid-afternoon. Not a very long stay...


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Heading down to Sanibel tomorrow night. Will defintely check out Norm Ziegler's fly shop on the island. Going to try fishing the beach with the spinning reel at first. If I'm as fortunate with snook as I was last time with the whitebait, I'll try out the long rod. I'll post some pics regardless. 

Incidentally, Mr Spottail has proved elusive for me this summer while fishing the flats in Charleston, SC. Had a lot of luck with trout on DOA shrimp on a popping cork in the creeks, but not much else other than ladyfish, sharks, rays and croaker. Hoping this trip to the sunshine state proves more fruitful...either way, still beats work.


----------

